# Basketball ....



## lovinbirdies (Jan 30, 2009)

I have heard that you can teach a tiel to make a basket, and then today at Petsmart I saw one that actually dispenses treats immediatly when a basket is made. Will this train them to do it just like if I was click training them? Do I need to stand by and click also as they make the basket so that they understand that that is what I want them to do? Cockatiels are so exciting to work with!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You might have to lead them to it with a treat in hand. Click as they get close to doing what you want. Even the smallest step forward should get a click and a treat. It would probably even help to show them by putting the ball in the basket yourself a few times.


----------

